# My Favourite angelfish



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

This is a pic that I just took of my favourite silver angelfish in my tank







Taken with my Olympus EM10 and 45mm F1.8


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

That is a nice one. Great fins and great colour.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

jiayaw said:


> This is a pic that I just took of my favourite silver angelfish in my tank
> View attachment 103057
> 
> Taken with my Olympus EM10 and 45mm F1.8


That's a beauty. Love the orangey color and the long fins. With all the intense fish farm breeding going on, it's also pretty rare to find angels with nice red eyes like yours have. The one in the back looks even nicer.


----------



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

I have a thing for wild type looking angels. Eventually I will want to sell off these angels after my Vietnam trip next year and either get some wild angels or some alenquer discus for this tank


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

Nice fish, worthy of a breeding program. Looks like there is some minor expression of a veil trait. I am not sure exactly how this gene system works, but it does not look wild phenotype for the fins. The colouring is great, nice red eye. male, pretty sure. the out of focus one in the background looks like a female. Good illustration of a good way to sex these fish, look at the anal fin/body ventral surface angle, the male is sharp, the female, more sloped.


----------



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

mollyb said:


> Nice fish, worthy of a breeding program. Looks like there is some minor expression of a veil trait. I am not sure exactly how this gene system works, but it does not look wild phenotype for the fins. The colouring is great, nice red eye. male, pretty sure. the out of focus one in the background looks like a female. Good illustration of a good way to sex these fish, look at the anal fin/body ventral surface angle, the male is sharp, the female, more sloped.


The best part is... This Angel and the one in the background have been showing signs of pairing up! They'd chase off the other angels together but never at each other.

They haven't been cleaning any surface yet but maybe as they mature, they will! Only kept them for about 2 months and they were all quarter sized when I got them! Now their body are at least two inches


----------



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

I also like how the fins are more veil like than standard fins but aren't so long that it drapes down, as I'm actually not a fan of those super veil fins.


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

Yah, I don't like the deformed, super long veils either, actually in any fish, except for some reason I love them in goldfish. I think the veil trait in angels may be passed on a multiple allele gene, with differing doses of the alleles being expressed proportionately. In other words, You may see some superlong veil progeny from a pairing of these two angels. Maybe 25%, or even more. It has been a long time since Genetics 101 for me.


----------



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

another pic of the same angelfish


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Here are my two favourite angels. 

__
http://instagr.am/p/7jNNITxZVh%2F%5B/
 (I was there when this guy was brought in, so right after the picture was taken I scooped him out and bagged him)


----------



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

This exact male Angel spawned with a female yesterday.
Pic of him guarding the eggs (excuse me for the cell phone quality)


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

What does the female look like?


----------



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

That's the female


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

nice red eyes, big 'golden' crown' on her shoulders. Good looker.


----------

